# Rehandle Coupons Available - One Last Time



## Dave Martell (Oct 28, 2011)

OK I know that I said this before back in July but this time will be the last. :wink:

Since July we've only accepted rehandle work where coupons are being redeemed. We're swamped with work these days and have had to turn many people away who were looking for rehandle work.

Currently we charge *$175* per knife for our western rehandle service but for a limited time we're offering for sale coupons that allow for you to get a western rehandle for *$100*. This coupon represents a great value in cost savings. 

If you're considering having us do your rehandling work in the future please consider purchasing coupons at this time as it will *guarantee* you to be squeezed in as well as save money.

Thanks for your support! :thumbsup:
Dave

*Click HERE to purchase Rehandle Coupons*

*Click HERE for examples of my western rehandle work*


PS - This sale will only be up for a couple of days max. This is always very popular and I need to put a limit on it to keep it under control. Thanks for your understanding on this.


----------



## TDj (Oct 28, 2011)

i dunno dave ... you say that pretty often. between the AS rehandles and western rehandles - you do a lot of things you say you're never going to do again ...


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 28, 2011)

TDj said:


> i dunno dave ... you say that pretty often. between the AS rehandles and western rehandles - you do a lot of things you say you're never going to do again ...



Hey don't forget the sales of stones too....


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 28, 2011)

Like that furniture store that has a "Going Out of Business" sale every few weekends....

Yeah, we're on to your game Dave... :jumpy:


----------



## TB_London (Oct 28, 2011)

Heya, how long are the vouchers valid for?


----------



## El Pescador (Oct 28, 2011)

TB_London said:


> Heya, how long are the vouchers valid for?


 
FOR EVER!!!!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 28, 2011)

Yup forever!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 28, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> Like that furniture store that has a "Going Out of Business" sale every few weekends....
> 
> Yeah, we're on to your game Dave... :jumpy:




:sofa:


----------



## tk59 (Oct 28, 2011)

Are you gonna guarantee some sort of turnaround time? I don't want to be able to learn how to do it myself before I get it back.


----------



## obtuse (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Dave! You'll be receiving my knife as soon as I find another shipping box!


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 28, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Are you gonna guarantee some sort of turnaround time? I don't want to be able to learn how to do it myself before I get it back.


 
Naah, that's only when you order from me, Dave is faster 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 28, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Are you gonna guarantee some sort of turnaround time? I don't want to be able to learn how to do it myself before I get it back.




No, that I can't guarantee.


----------



## obtuse (Oct 28, 2011)

So when we order the coupon how do we get it? Is there an email that we print?


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 28, 2011)

obtuse said:


> So when we order the coupon how do we get it? Is there an email that we print?




Just hold onto your receipt. I have records of what's what here too,

PS - Thanks!


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 29, 2011)

I got a coupon in the last round or two....still bugs me that I have to find a knife to buy that I want to rehandle....carter maybe.....any suggestions?


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 29, 2011)

Western Konosuke HD?


----------



## obtuse (Oct 29, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Western Konosuke HD?


 

That's a good one


----------



## unkajonet (Oct 29, 2011)

I have not one, but two, Glestains...you did say once that you love working on them, right? :whistling:


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 29, 2011)

unkajonet said:


> I have not one, but two, Glestains...you did say once that you love working on them, right? :whistling:


 
I am pretending to not see this post. :disdain:


----------



## cnochef (Oct 29, 2011)

Dave, did I remember you saying that Ichimonji TKC are a pain in the ass to rehandle?


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 29, 2011)

cnochef said:


> Dave, did I remember you saying that Ichimonji TKC are a pain in the ass to rehandle?



I don't recall having a problem with them.


----------



## cnochef (Oct 29, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> I don't recall having a problem with them.


 
Hmmm, I could have sworn that I heard that from you or someone else. That's good news, I'll probably buy a coupon or two from you then.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 29, 2011)

cnochef said:


> Hmmm, I could have sworn that I heard that from you or someone else. That's good news, I'll probably buy a coupon or two from you then.


 

I've been trying to think about that since you asked so I went and looked through my pictures and I did do a few but nothing bad came to mind while I was looking at them so I guess if I had issues they couldn't have been that bad. 

Here's a pair I did in ironwood and another in (I believe) amboyna burl.


----------



## tk59 (Oct 29, 2011)

Exactly when is this ending?... I'm so tempted...


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 29, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Exactly when is this ending?... I'm so tempted...



I've got a few sold already so I'd say not much longer. I can use the $$ but I need to balance the workload just as much so I have to be careful to not let it roll too long. If a few more go tonight or tomorrow then that'll be it. If I had to guess I'd say Monday would be the last day. Sorry that I can't be more specific.

Thanks for your consideration!


----------



## tk59 (Oct 29, 2011)

Let's just say unkajonet can be like a little devil sitting on your shoulder...


----------



## unkajonet (Oct 29, 2011)

You know you want a handle from Dave! :devilburn:

Wait! wrong smiley! I meant


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 30, 2011)

Hahahaha


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 1, 2011)

*Today will be the last day for the handle coupon sale.*

Thanks to all of you for your support! 
Dave


----------



## The hekler (Nov 1, 2011)

If only you did wa handles I would have ordered 2 or 3 of these.


----------

